# 870 Wingmaster or Benelli Super Nova



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

I have decided it is time to trade in my Browning 10 ga. BPS. Nothing wrong with it but over the years I have had it I never really liked it. It is barrel heavy and the length of the pump is longer than other pumps and I often don't bring it back far enough and get a shell jammed. It is an O.K. gun and I have taken many swans and big geese with it but it is time for something different.

I was in the local gun shop this weekend and immediately went to the 870 rack. Had one years ago and really liked it. Price is $649.00 My son convinced me to shoulder a Benelli Super Nova which I initially balked at doing because I think they are really ugly looking shotguns. BUT, the gun came up extremely well, every bit as nice as the Wingmaster and despite its ugliness it felt really nice. The price is $349 ($449 for camo).

When I asked the 20 something sales guy why one was $350 and the other $650, he told me "plastic". Benelli is cheaper because it is plastic and "the Wingmaster isn't a waterfowl gun." All that BS aside, I am torn between the traditional Wingmaster and the new fangled Benelli. I will only be using the gun for geese and swans as I shoot a BSS 12 for ducks and a BSS 20 for upland birds.

I tend to lean toward the "old fashioned" side of things (for example, I just bought a .54 caliber flintlock for muzzleloader season) and having experience with the Wingmaster I am sorely tempted to go with it. Easy to take apart and clean and highly reliable. On the other hand, the Benelli does seem to offer some features that make it attractive for waterfowling but the odd looks bug me.

Which one would you pick and why?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I would shop around, that seems really high for an 870. I had a Nova, the key word HAD. I personally would go with the 870, but not the one you saw for $650.


----------



## The Shovla (Aug 23, 2009)

I wouldn't get the wingmaster for duck hunting. I had one and just sold it. If you want a 870, get a used one or just a 870 express, not the 'fancy" wingmaster version. overpriced for what it is. The nova's suck in my opinion. bulky and ugly and I've heard there are some issues with them. What about the Remington 887? New out this year, it's a cross between the 870 and the nova. It's all "armored" for duck hunting abuse, and not as bulky as the nova. Just a thought, and the price is between the two you are looking at.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

the 887 is junk, I know 2 guys that have them and both have them jam, not cycle, and issues loading


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

I don't know why the Wingmaster is priced so high but the one I bought in 1979 (and foolishly sold ten years later) was about $125.00. I guess inflation could account for the increase but $650.00 seems mighty pricey. I used the one I had previously for waterfowl hunting, not many if any synthetic stocked shotguns around then.

Kind of limited on sporting goods stores where I live. Didn't check the used Wingmasters or other varieties of Remington pumps. Guess I'll have to go back and see what they have, good advice.


----------



## The Shovla (Aug 23, 2009)

pm sent back at ya....thanks for the 887 info above. I hadn't heard that, so nix the 887. The wingmasters are more expensive due to the high gloss stock and design on the reciever. The 870 express is a strip down, cheaper version of the same gun for the most part. For $650, you can get a decent auto loader. Just a thought, or check online...try gunbroker.com


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Cabelas had a Win. X2(NEW) a week ago for $699.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Prices I could find for an 870 wingmaster 3" run in the 650 range.

Seems a little high to me, but like yourself I have had an 870 for a long time.

Of your choices, I would go with the wingmaster, but maybe look in the used market for a good one a few hundred under retail. I just like the classic lines of the gun and they are pretty much indestructible, or at least were. God knows what remington is doing lately with some of their production lines.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Dad bought a 870 wingmaster in 79 shot lots of trap with it gave it to me in 91 when i turned 12 and i am now 31 and have not owned another gun. It has been run over used a paddle and all around beat to ****. Everytime i pull the trigger it goes boom and kills.


----------



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

i like 870s i have the supermag cause i shoot 3 1/2 in shells for geese. i love it had an 887 it sucked i short stroked it a ton and jsut wasnt impressed


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I am a true blue 870 lover. Purchase what you feel is a good buy on an 870 and you will hunt happily forever. I have a few other brands and breeds of shotguns, but I never leave my 870's home nor alone.


----------



## TEALMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

Go with the Wingmaster and don't look back, it is a definite step up from the express.


----------



## dzlpwr4me (Jun 28, 2010)

I have had my Benelli Nova for over 6 years, in those 6 years it has hunted, ducks, geese, dove, pheasant and turkey, every year.
Not to mention, my son has used and friends have borrowed it. It has been submerged, used as a paddle, and laid in the bottom of the boat. But it still goes boom, boom, boom, everytime I need it to. I love how it shoulders and fits in my hands. For the money, these guns are hard to beat. Not taking anything away form the 870, they are great guns too, just wanted to give you my experience with Benelli. My next gun is going to be a SBEII!


----------



## ndfarmboy (Jan 7, 2006)

Don't post on here very often, just kind of a lurker but.............. I have shot a Benelli Nova for four seasons of pheasant and have had no problems what so ever. I shouldn't say this but.......It has never been cleaned since I have owned it. I won a skeet competion last fall with several so called "professional guns" which I was pretty proud of. They all laughed at me when I walked in. They were not laughing when I walked away with $500 in hand. I know everyone has there personal favorite but..... it is all how the gun fits and how you see the target.
Good Shooting
Shannon


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm an avid 870 man, but I got some beef with the new model. Has anyone taken a look at the new pump fore end? They extended it from the original. Now if you pull the release to unload a shell, the fore end pinches your finger against the trigger guard. I have no clue why they did that. Seems like a pretty dumb design.


----------

